# choosing a service plan



## ClinToy (Jun 4, 2017)

Can someone offer advice on a service plan? The Sirius website makes no sense to me. I want to buy a Soundstation radio for use in the house. I have WiFi and a fast line.

I'd like to get the all-access service. Do I sub to this, PLUS pay the added $4.00 charge, or does just the $19.99 all-access sub get it? OR, is that online/streaming sub my only choice with the Soundstation?

If I do get the all-access package (and i understand that the Soundstation doesn't use an antenna at all), can I also buy a vehicle-only Sirius receiver and utilize the existing all-access sub at no additional charge?

Any help is appreciated! ClinToy


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The way I read it, if one has a satellite radio All Access subscription one can add the Soundstation at no additional subscription cost.

List price of All Access is $19.99, list price of stream only is $15.99. One can add streaming to other satellite packages (such as the $10.99 Mostly Music package) for $4 but the All Access package includes streaming (as well as the car radio).


----------



## ClinToy (Jun 4, 2017)

James Long said:


> The way I read it, if one has a satellite radio All Access subscription one can add the Soundstation at no additional subscription cost.
> 
> List price of All Access is $19.99, list price of stream only is $15.99. One can add streaming to other satellite packages (such as the $10.99 Mostly Music package) for $4 but the All Access package includes streaming (as well as the car radio).


Thanks. Yeah, this does make more sense, now that I read it. ClinToy


----------

